# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Jetzt medikamentöse Therapie ?

## Gabriele

Liebe Mitglieder,

Ihr seht den Verlauf meines Mannes in den vorherigen Beiträgen.
BEi wieder steigenden PSA von zuletzt 0,211 etnschloss man sich zur Bestrahlung.
Ihr alle hattet es auch geraten.
März bis MAi 2012 wurde eine Radiotherapie mit 68 Gy durchgeführt und der PSA sank bis zum Dezember 2012 auf 0,086.
Jetzt, genau 1 JAhr nach Bestrahlungsende beträgt er 0,1.
Wie muss man das bewerten ?
Vielen Dank für Eure Enschätzung.
Gabriele

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Gabriele,

der Unterschied zwischen 0,1 ng/ml und 0,086 ng/ml ist genau 0,014 ng/ml. Eine fast unvorstellbar geringe Differenz und sicher noch innerhalb der Meßwerttoleranz. Das kann man gar nicht bewerten. Da muss man die weitere Entwicklung abwarten.

Wurde im gleichen Labor gemessen? Wäre wichtig, wenn man Werte vergleichen will.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## LudwigS

Manchmal bedeutet 0,1 auch <0,1 weil das "kleiner" Zeichen gerne übersehen wird.

Bei vielen Labors ist 0,1 genau die messbare Untergrenze.

Ich würde das erst nochmal genau ergründen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, Günter,

es ist immer das gleiche Labor. Und bisher waren auch geringe Tendenzen nach oben oder unten immer aussagekräftig, sodass ich fürchte, dass der PSA wirklich wieder am Steigen ist.
Viele GRüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, Ludwig,,
es ist 0,1, seit Beginn das gleiche LAbor.
NAch der OP ist der PSA auch so langsam aber stetig gestiegen.
Schöne Grüsse
Gabriele

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Gabriele,
vermutlich hast Du recht mit dem PSA-Anstieg, doch  muß das noch nicht zwangsläufig ein Rezidiv sein. Nach Bestrahlungen  tritt mitunter noch einmal ein zeitlich begrenzter PSA-Anstieg auf.  Allerdings hätte der Nadir nach der Bestrahlung auch etwas niedriger  sein sollen als 0,086.
Es ist natürlich ein grundsätzliches Problem  bei Bestrahlungen bei solch niedrigen PSA-Werten (0,21), daß noch keine  Lokalisierung des Rezidivs möglich ist. Es lag vielleicht zu nahe am  Rand des Bestrahlungsfeldes.
Dennoch handelt es sich um einen sehr langsamen Anstieg auf einem sehr niedrigen PSA-Niveau und ich würde mir im Moment noch keine großen Sorgen machen.
Denkbar wäre zum Beispiel eine Therapie mit Casodex und Avodart (oder Finasterid) bei Erreichen eines PSA-Levels von 2 oder 3.
(Viele Urologen empfehlen eine Hormontherapie sogar erst ab einem PSA von 10 ng/ml).
Dann wäre auch eine PET-CT möglich, durch die ggf. noch einmal eine lokale Therapie erfolgen könnte.
Bedenke  auch das Alter Deines Mannes, da tragen die meisten schon ein PCA mit  sich herum, ohne das sie es überhaupt wissen oder jemals klinisch relevant wird.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Gabriele

Hallo, liebe Mitglieder
, 
gestern wurde erneut der PSA gemessen, 0,13. Offenbar also tatsächlich ein kontinuierlicher Anstieg.
Haltet Ihr es für sinnvoll, ausser der Differenzierung durch Prof. Bonkhoff ( siehe vorige Beiträge ) weitere differentialdiagnostische Untersuchungen des Zellmaterials  zu veranlassen ?
Und sollte man vielleicht doch jetzt schon mit einer medikamentösen Therapie einsteigen ?
Mein MAnn ist ein 80-er, der körperlich und geistig weit jünger ist. Niemand gibt ihm mehr als maximal Mitte 60. Wäre es da nicht möglich, dass das CA sich nicht an das kalendarische Alter hält sondern ebenso rasch fortschreitet wie bei jüngeren Menschen? 
Vielen Dank für Eure Meinung, herzliche Grüsse und schöne Feiertage
Gabriele

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Gabriele:

Zitat: 

_"Mein MAnn ist ein 80-er, der körperlich und geistig weit jünger ist.  Niemand gibt ihm mehr als maximal Mitte 60. Wäre es da nicht möglich,  dass das CA sich nicht an das kalendarische Alter hält sondern ebenso  rasch fortschreitet wie bei jüngeren Menschen?"_

Ich gehöre als Träger eines PCa`s zu den "jüngeren" Männern, (61J.) Mir gibt man auch nicht die 61 Jahre, sondern werde prinzipiell auf ca. 50 J. geschätzt. Bis dato wächst mein Tumor sehr langsam und das schon seit 7 Jahren.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## spertel

Hallo Gabi

In Anbetracht des schon recht hohen Alters Deines Gatten würde ich auf weitere Untersuchungen verzichten, da diese keinerlei therapeutische Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen würden. Eure Situation ist sehr komfortabel und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass auch ohne weitere Massnahmen in den nächsten 8-10 Jahren keine Prostatakrebs spezifischen Probleme auftreten werden.

Zudem ist noch nicht einmal sicher, ob sich der Anstieg weiter fortsetzt.

Daher würde ich die Sache sehr gelassen sehen und erst nach -6- Monaten erneut den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen; selbst in einem Jahr würden bei gleichbleibender Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit keinerlei Massnahmen nötig werden.

Ich würde in Eurer Situation sogar warten bis erste Symptome auftreten und mich nur sekundär am PSA orientieren; bis diese auftreten kann sehr viel passieren, auch wenn man sich in einem Topzustand befindet.

Lasst Euch den Weihnachtsbraten schmecken, und vor allem gelassen bleiben.....

Gruss und alles Gute

Reinhard

----------


## RalfDm

> Wäre es da nicht möglich, dass das CA sich nicht an das kalendarische Alter hält sondern ebenso rasch fortschreitet wie bei jüngeren Menschen?


Liebe Gabriele,

der Krebs hält sich an keine Regeln, und diskutieren kann man mit ihm auch nicht. Darüber, dass er bei jugendlich gebliebenen älteren Herren rascher fortschritte als bei älteren Herren mit altersgemäßem Allgemeinzustand, ist mir nichts bekannt. Apropos fortschreiten: Ich habe gerade die PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (PSA-VZ)  Deines Mannes von Mitte Mai 2013 bis Mitte Dezember 2013 berechnet, sie beträgt 576 Tage oder knapp 19 Monate. Das ist nicht dramatisch. Aggressive Krebsarten bzw. deren Metastasen haben PSA-VZ von unter einem Jahr. Hier kannst Du Dir eine einfache Excel-Tabelle herunterladen, in die Du nur das jeweilige Untersuchungsdatum und den PSA-Wert eintragen musst, und die Dir dann die PSA-VZ ausrechnet.

Das PSA allein verursacht keine Symptome. Es gibt Männer mit PSA-Werten von einigen hundert ng/ml, die keinerlei Beschwerden verspüren, und bis dahin wäre es für Deinen Mann mit der genannten PSA-VZ noch ein sehr langer Weg. Ich würde mich darum spertels Meinung anschließen, zur Zeit gar nichts weiter zu tun, aber natürlich die weitere Entwicklung zu beobachten. Jede der jetzt in Betracht kommenden Therapien hat Nebenwirkungen, und warum sollte Dein Mann sich das ohne Notwendigkeit antun?

Ralf

----------


## Gabriele

Hallo, lieber Mitglieder,

mittlerweile ist der PSA weiter gestiegen: 
18.12.13 0,13
13.5.14   0,13
17.9.14   0,17
11.12.14 0,26

Damit haben wir jetzt eine Verdoppelungszeit von 6 Monaten, also HAndlungsbedarf, wie ich hier im Forum gelernt habe.
Was würden Sie uns raten ?
Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Gabriele

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Gabriele,

bei Werten unter 1,0 kann man noch keine Verdoppellungszeiten rechnen.

Wie Ralf schon schrieb, bei diesem niederigen PsA-Wert unternimmt man im Rezidiv-Fall noch gar nichts.

Eine hormonelle Therapie wird in der Leitlinie erst bei *symptomatischen Metastasen* empfohlen, bei *nicht symptomatischen Metastasen* kann eine HT gemacht werden.

Ein PSA-Rezidiv muss nicht behandelt werden. Es gibt auch gerade bei älteren Patienten die Option des langfristigen Beobachtens, wo man gegen den Tumor nichts unternimmt, erst wenn er Symptome zeigt, werden die Symptome behandelt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Gabriele

Lieber Hansjörg,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das ist beruhigend. Da muss ich mit der Verdoppelungsszeit  etwas falsch verstanden haben. 
Dann warten wir ab!
Viele Grüsse und alle guten Wünsche für Das Neue Jahr
Gisela

----------


## Hvielemi

> bei Werten unter 1,0 kann man noch keine Verdoppellungszeiten rechnen.


Warum verbreitest Du diesen Unsinn über alle greifbaren Krebsforen?
Schau Dir bitte die rote Linie in [3] an: So wächst Krebs.
Auch wenn die vorliegende Messreihe von Gabrieles Mann nicht dem 
'Ideal' entspricht. Da _könnten_ sich verschiedene PSA-Quellen überlagern.

Guck zu VZ:
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html



> Zur Erhöhung der Spezifität des Prostata-spezifischen Antigens (PSA) 
> zur  Erkennung eines Prostatakarzinoms wurde das Konzept der  PSA-Verdopplungszeit entwickelt. 
> Die Verdopplungszeit kann auch nach einer radikalen Prostataresektion als prognostischer 
> Parameter eingesetzt werden. *Die  Verdopplungszeit ist im Unterschied zur Anstiegs-
> geschwindigkeit vom  Ausgangswert* und der Messmethode *unabhängig,*  ...


@Gabriele
Nun ist _einmal_ eine VZ von ca. einem halben Jahr eingetreten,  nach
einer Phase des Stillstandes und einem Messintervall mit VZ von 11 Monaten.
Frühestens eine weitere Messung in rund drei Monaten (=Halbe VZ) 
wird erweisen, wohin die Reise gehe.

Das Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung wird von der Patientenleitlinie II mit
PSA >2.0 ng/ml samt einer Bestätigungsmessung definiert.
Das wäre bei der VZ von ca. 6 Monaten in zwei Jahren, bei einer
VZ von einem Jahr in 4 Jahren.

Und dann? 
Weiterhin ruhig abwarten! 

Was sollte sich Dein Mann eine belastende Therapie antun, wenn ihm 
dieser Krebs auf längere Sicht kaum Beschwerden bereiten wird. 
Falls doch, stehen_ jederzeit_ verschiedene Varianten der AHT zur Auswahl, 
um dem Spuk ein Ende zu bereiten, wie Hansjörg im weiteren zutreffend 
ausführt.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Gabriele

Lieber Konrad,

dank Dir für Deine Hinweise. wwir werden es so machen, Ruhe bewahren und abwarten. 
Dir alles Gute fürs Neue Jahr und viele Grüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, liebe Mitglieder, heute wurde bei meinem MAnn ein PSA mit 0,31 gemessen, CRP 1,1. Er hatte in diesem Jahr eine Aortenklappenoperation, danach ist seine Hypertonie schlechter geworden. ER fühlt sich oft müde und abgeschlagen und hat laufend starke einseitige Kopfschmerzen, ausgehend von der Halswirbelsäule. Metastase ? Was meint Ihr ? Immer noch Ruhe bewahren oder Diagnostik vorantreiben ? 
Ich habe heute nachmittag mit Bestürzung gelesen, wie es Dir, lieber Konrad, seit geraumer Zeit geht und schäme mich richtig, auf unserem Niveau überhaupt eine Frage zu stellen. Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute, !

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Gabriele

Wieso solltest Du dich schämen, wenn es deinem Mann nicht gut geht
und Du deswegen Fragen stellst? Mir ging es jahrelang "gut", und auch in 
den letzten Tagen geht es mir wieder "gut". Den Anstoss für die diesem
Zustand zugrunde liegenden Therapien kam aus diesem Forum. Dazu
ist es da, vom Ersten erhöhten PSA bis zu den letzten Tagen:
Das Forum ist für Alle da!

Zur Sache:

ich hatte vor bald einem Jahr geschrieben:
"Weiterhin ruhig abwarten"

Das gilt nun wohl erst recht, denn die Verdoppelungszeit 
des PSA-Wertes deines Mannes hat sich auf 3.5 Jahre verlängert.
Das wird wohl ein Zufallsergebnis sein, man sollte also den bisherigen
Messrythmus beibehalten.
Ich halte es aber für sehr wenig wahrscheinlich, dass eine derart langsam
wachsende Metastase irgendwelche Probleme verursachen könnte,
wenn es sie denn so gäbe.

Für diese von der HWS ausgehenden Kopfschmerzen kann ich leider
keinen sinnvollen Vorschlag machen, und die diagnostischen
Möglichkeiten bei einem derart tiefen PSA-Wert sind eng begrenzt.
Ob ein Neurologe mit einem MRT was anfangen könnte, weiss ich nicht,
aber das wäre ohnehin ausserhalb unserer Krebserfahrung gelegen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## d.schmidet

Liebe Gabriele,
bezüglich des PSA Wertes kannst du dich auf Konrads Hinweise verlassen.
HWS Probleme (z.B. Unkarthrosen mit neuroforaminalen Einengungen; Bandscheibenvorfällen) führen eigentlich zu Nackenschmerzen und bei höher gradigen Einengungen zu Ausfällen wie Gefühlsstörungen und Lähmungen usw.. Bei permanenten Kopfschmerzen würde ich in jedem Fall ein MRT des Schädels und der oberen HWS durchführen lassen.
viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Gabriele

Lieber Konrad, lieber Dieter,

ich danke Euich ganz herzlich für Eure Antworten, die mir sehr geholfen haben.
Also was den Krebs angeht : weiter wie bisher.
ICh wünsche Euch alles Gute.
Viele Grüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, liebe Helfer,

da bin ich mal wieder mit einer Frage.

Am 26.1.2016 war der PSA  0,37
am 11.5.2015                    0,65

Was meint Ihr dazu ?
Herzlichen Dank für Euren Rat

Eure Gabriele

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Gabriele,

ich bin immer noch derselben Meinung wie vor nunmehr 2½ Jahren, siehe dort. Bei einem PSA-Wert von 0,65 ng/ml zeigt selbst das beste derzeit verfügbare bildgebende Verfahren, die PSMA-PET/CT, selten etwas an, so dass sich derzeit nicht feststellen lässt, wo im Körper Deines Mannes noch PSA produziert wird. Warum sollte er sich aber jetzt, da der Krebs ihm keinerlei Beschwerden verursacht, mit einer Hormontherapie belasten, die seine Lebensqualität definitiv beeinträchtigen wird? Dein Mann ist in einem Alter, in dem man *Watchful Waiting* zur Sprache bringt, das heißt Nichtstun. Und sollten sich doch irgendwann einmal krankheitsbedingte Beschwerden einstellen, so werden die palliativ behandelt. Dein Mann sollte seinen Urologen und seinen Hausarzt nach ihrer Meinung dazu befragen.
Ihr könntet aber auch im Hinterkopf behalten, bei einem PSA-Wert von etwa 2 ng/ml eine PSMA-PET/CT machen zu lassen, wo das zu bekommen ist, kannst Du *dieser Liste* entnehmen. Je nach Befund ist dann vielleicht noch eine gezielte Therapie möglich, z. B. Operation oder Bestrahlung mit *CyberKnife* bei einer solitären Metastase oder einem befallenen Lymphknoten.

Ralf

----------


## Georg_

Manche Ärzte warten auch mit mit dem Beginn der Hormontherapie bis sich krankheitsbedingte Beschwerden einstellen. Ihr könntet also die Hormontherapie solange verschieben.

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, Miteinandner,
nachdem der PSA jetzt Anfang September auf 1,08 gestigen war, wurde in Zürich ein PSMA gemacht:
Man fand:
- Fokale PSMA Anreicherung in der Samenblasenloge beidseits, rechts SUVmax 8.00, links 7,6
- ZAhlreiche kleine PSMA aktive retroperitoneale Lymphknoten  : Links iliakal intern Höhe A. glutealis superior (SUVmax 8.3, 5mm )
                                                                                       Links obturatorisch (SUV 18,3m 16x8mm )
                                                                                       mehrere links iliakalintern am Abgang der A. iliaca interna ( grösster: SUVmax 18,3, 14x7mm )
                                                                                       einzelne kleine links iliacalcommun und links paramedian praevertebral (SUVmax 10,0, 8 mm)

-Knochen:                                                                         Fokale PSMA-aktive kleine Läsion im LWK links anterior derPedikel-Wurzel (SUVmax 20,9), Sonst keine PSSMA aktiven oder sklerotischen ossären Läasionen.
Keine fokale Läsion zerebral.
Ist das ein grosser Befund ?
Glaubt Ihr, man könnte mit dem Cyperknife eventuell die Tumorlast verringern oder ist das bei einem so umfangreichen Lymphbefund nicht möglich ?
Müsste man vor einer Hormontherapie Zellen auf Empfindlichkeit differenzieren ? HAbt Ihr sonst eine Idee ?
Vielen Dank für ein bisschen Hilfe und Aufklärung.
Viele Grüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Urologe

Zuviele Herde für CyberKnife., Standardbestrahlung des kleinen Beckens/Lymphabflusses (falls diese bei Erstbestrahlung nicht mit einbezogen waren, was ich bei 68 Gy glaube) und des LWK

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke, man sollte mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen. Dies ist vor einer Bestrahlung als neoadjuvante Therapie sinnvoll und hemmt jetzt weiteres Wachstum der Metastasen.

Die Standardbestrahlung des kleinen Beckens wird wohl die sichtbaren Metastasen nicht sicher zerstören, dazu ist die anwendbare Dosis zu niedrig. Man erreicht vor allem noch nicht sichtbare, kleinere Metastasen.

Es sind zuviele Metastasen um sie alle mit CyberKnife bestrahlen zu lassen wie auch Urologe geschrieben hat. Allerdings würde ich versuchen die Knochenmetastase mit CyberKnife zu zerstören. Vielleicht lässt Du Dich beim Inselspital in Bern bei Dr. Dal Pra beraten. Konrad empfiehlt ihn regelmäßig.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> . Allerdings würde ich versuchen die Knochenmetastase mit CyberKnife zu zerstören. 
> Vielleicht lässt Du Dich beim Inselspital in Bern ...


Eine Hormontherapie scheint mir bei der gegebenen weiten Streuung in Lymphen und Knochen
eher angezeigt, als auf einzelne Läsionen zu schiessen. Es sei denn, diese würden als
besonders aggressiv, also schnellwachsend identifiziert oder wären resistent gegen
hormonelle Therapien. Um das Wachstum von Läsionen zu ermitteln, misst
man in nacheinanderfolgenden Bildern aus derselben Quelle die Durchmesser.
Diese ins Kubik gesetzt, durch zwei gibt in etwa das Volumen, das in etwa mit dem
PSA-Verlauf steigt. Wächst eine Metastase schneller, wird sie bald den PSA-Verlauf
dominieren. Diese Läsion wäre ein geeignetes Ziel für eine stereotaktische Bestrahlung.
Das muss nicht immer Cyberknife sein. Novalis ist besser geeignet für Metastasen, die
beweglich sind und etwa vom Darm umhergeschoben werden. Da kann das Cyberknife
nicht eingesetzt werden, weil es sich an den Knochenstrukturen orientiert. Eine Krücke
wären implantierte Goldmarker.

Der genannte Arzt spricht brasil und Englisch, aber am Insel gibt es mehr als einen 
Radioonkologen, der auch Deutsch oder Alemannisch spricht, nicht zuletzt 
Prof. Aebersold, der mir von meinem damaligen Onkologen am KSSG empfohlen
worden war. Der hat mich aufgrund meines Falles und meiner Englischkenntnisse
dem Oberarzt zugewiesen, mit dem ich 'sehr gut konnte'.

Das andere, ältere Cyberknife in der Schweiz steht am Hirslanden in Zürich,
das bei passender Indikation auch Allgemein-Patienten therapiert. 


Nimm den Tag
Konrad

----------


## Gabriele

Ich danke Euch sehr für Eure Antworten. KAnn man denn die Hormon-Sensibilität von Krebszellen anhand der OP-Schnitte testen, bevor man anfängt  ? 
Wäre es vielleicht hilfreich, in der Charite oder TU München eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen `? Oder dort bestrahlen zu lassen? 
MAn hält sich halt an jedem Fädchen fest, Ihr wisst das ja.....
Viele Grüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Gabriele,

du versuchst deinem Mann wirklich zu helfen und machst dich mit riesen Schritten schlau. Hut ab.




> Kann man denn die Hormon-Sensibilität von Krebszellen anhand der OP-Schnitten testen, bevor man anfängt ?


Es gibt kein Parameter um dies exakt zu deuten.
Ein Anhalt kann sein, die DNA- Zytometrie, auch hier im Kisp zu lesen.

Hierbei werden aus dem Tumormaterial mehrere Schnitte auf einen Objektträger aufgebracht und analysiert. Dannach ergibt sich eine DNA Struktur der Tumorzellen die in mehreren Entartungsgraden aufgebröselt werden. ( Sehr vereinfacht dargestellt )

Je höher die DNA der Tumorzellen entartet ist, je geringer ist die Ansprechrate und leider auch die Dauer der Wirkung einer ADT.

Deshalb ja auch das fieberhafte Forschen nach Möglichkeiten die weit entarteten Tumorzellen wieder nach diploid/haploid zurückzuführen. ( Differenzieren )

Bis es so weit ist und verwertbare Daten vorliegen, bedient sich die Medizin der Krücke der ADT. Diese ist rein palliativ. Einige Studien belegen sogar kein Lebenszeitgewinn. Andere gehen von einer zeitlichen Verhinderung oder Verzögern von weiterer Metastasierung aus. 

OS könnte man - zur Zeit - nur mit lokalen Maßnahmen zur Tumorlastsenkung erreichen. Denn jede Metastase, die anstatt in Seneszenz in Apoptose geht erhöht die Chancen auf mehr OS und wenig NW. ( keine weitere Mutation=Entartung, keine Tumorstammzellen, keine Resistenz.

Es gilt, mit den derzeitigen Therapien die Durchführbarkeit zu überprüfen. Denn letztlich muß es ja auch machbar sein an den entsprechenden Stellen. Nicht einfach, das auszuloten.

Hierzu ist dir ja schon einiges mitgeteilt worden. Ergänzen möchte ich noch - bei Knochenmetastasen die Hifu, die RFA=Radiofrequenzablation sowohl bei Knochen als auch an Weichteilen. Eine mögliche OP der Lymphknoten.

Das Immunsystem wieder zu aktivieren wird zunehmend konkreter sowohl in der Wissenschaft als auch im experimentellen Therapieversuch angesehen.

Das Ziel sollte sein, mit den möglichen weiterführenden Therapieformen wie Luthetium 177, Xofigo, neuen Alpha+Betastrahler, sehr sorgsam umzugehen, damit neuere passgenaue und personenbezogene Therapieformen in naher Zukunft den Vorrang eingeräumt erhalten.

Viel Glück
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Gabriele 
Reist nicht nach München oder Berlin.
In Bern ist dein Mann für Bestrahlungen besser versorgt,
und für eine Zweitmeinung ausserhalb Zürich gehe man Prostata-onkologisch
nach St. Gallen zu Prof. Gillessen (Sie ist abwesend bis November), oder
Dr. Aurelius Omlin, oder auch ans Claraspital Basel zu PD Dr. Templeton.
Dort wäre man auch Urologisch an der Spitze.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich hatte gestern vergessen, auf deine Frage nach der Testung der Hormontherapie zu antworten:

Es wäre äusserst unwahrscheinlich, dass die Hormontherapie
nicht ansprechen würde.
Der einfachste 'Test' ist eine Monatsspritze Degarelix(Firmagon).
Das Zeug senkt das Testosteron über Nacht, und schon nach
einer Woche wird der PSA tief sein, oder eben nicht.
Oder ein Paar Tage Bicalutamid-Tabletten haben einen
ähnlichen Effekt.
Dann bei Bedarf weiterfahren mit Leuporelin oder anderem.

Konrad

----------


## Urologe

Korrektur: "ein paar Tage Bicalutamid" reichen nicht.
Bicalutamid hat eine Halbwertzeit von 3 Wochen und 
daher auch erst nach mehreren Wochen einen stabilen 
Blutplasmaspiegel erreicht (4-5 Halbwertzeiten sind so ein Richtwert)

----------


## Gabriele

Danke Euch allen für die Infos.
Heute ( !! ) ist nun endlich der Termin für die Therapiebesprechung nach dem PSMA Pet.
Irgendwie läuft das alles suboptimal.
Der PSA ist von 1,08 am 23.8. auf 2,31 gestern gestiegen. Also mehr als Verdoppelung in 2 Monaten.
Das macht schon Sorgen.
Das Testosteron ist sehr niedrig, nur 5,7 nmol/L, also unter dem Referenzwert. Macht eine Hormontherapie da überhaupt Sinn ?
Wann sollte man den PSMA PEt wiederholen ?
Ich habe das Gefühl, wenn man keine genauen Vorgaben macht, schlendert das alles möglichwerweise vor sich hin.
Danke für Eure Meinungen.
Gabriele

----------


## Gabriele

Nachtrag;  Ich habe mir soeben noch einmal den Befund von Professor Bonkhoff von 2008 anegsehen. 
P 27 kleiner 50 % mit abgerschwächter Immunreaktion und z.T. ach zytoplasmatische Immunreaktion
COX 2   2-3 positiv
Chromogranin A      einzelne positive Tumorzellen
Somastostatin Rezeptor : neg.
HER2 neu   neg
bcl 2 : neg
Androgenrezeptor: 3 positiv

Kommentar: Die Überexpression des Androgenrezeptors spricht für einen hypersensitiven Rezeptormechanismus. Ein weiterer Risikofaktor für Androgenresistenz ist der partielle Verlust von P 27. Andere Marker, die mit einer Androgenresistenz assoziiert werden, sind negtiv. Das hier vorliegende Prostatakarzinom zeigt keine nennenswerte neuroendolrine Differenzierung.

Mögliche therapeutische Targets sind der hypertensive Androgenrezeptor und COX2.
In ZUsammenschau mit

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nresistenz.pdf

deute ich das als Problem bei der Entzugstherapie.

Gibt es dazu Meinungen ?

Gabriele

----------


## Urologe

In diesem Falle sollte von vornherein eine maximale Androgenblockade erfolgen, wenn Hormontherapie.
D.h. Testosteron < 0.2 ng/ml (noch besser < 0.1) während der gesamten Therapiedauer.
Und die Medikamente müssen so daran angepasst werden, dass dieser Wert erreicht wird.

----------


## Gabriele

Die Therapiebesprechung in Zürich Ende Oktober ergab: abwarten, PSA steigen lassen, so lange wie möglich die medikamentöse Therapie herauszögern wegen der Nebenwirkungen. Kontrolle PSA  Anfang Dezember.
Ein Besuch für eine Zweitmeinung ( in der Hoffnung, evtl. doch Cyperknife einsetzen zu können ) in Heidelberg ergab: alles ganz harmlos, warum das Theater, was wollen Sie eigentlich hier ? ==>> nehmen Sie Bicalutamid. 
PSA Anfang Dezember war 4,99. Urologe: Im Neuen JAhr beginnen mit 3 -Monatsspritze. Aber vorher nochmal KOntrolle des PSA, denn er  könnte falsch positiv sein wegen soeben durchgemachter Cystits ( unter anderem E. Coli ) mit Antibiose. Abwarten, bis völlig ausgeheilt und dann erneut Kontrolle. Der Urin war jetzt ca 14 Tage klar und ohne Befund, heute morgen wieder trüb mit massenhaft Leukos. Also kein PSA sondern erst mal Resistenzbestimmung. Mein MAnn, ( Arzt, Pessimist) ist überzeugt, dass eine Blasen-Darm-Fistel besteht, wenn das Antibiogramm wieder Coli ergibt.
 Ausserdem bestehen seit einiger Zeit Dammschmerzen.  Das sind natürlich bis jetzt Spekulationen und es heisst jetzt erst mal: ab zum Urologen.
Aber ich bin immer gerne im Vorfeld gewappnet. Also: hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Fisteln ? 
Viele GRüsse
Gabriele

----------


## Urologe

> Die Therapiebesprechung in Zürich Ende Oktober ergab: abwarten, PSA steigen lassen, so lange wie möglich die medikamentöse Therapie herauszögern wegen der Nebenwirkungen. Kontrolle PSA  Anfang Dezember.
> Ein Besuch für eine Zweitmeinung ( in der Hoffnung, evtl. doch Cyperknife einsetzen zu können ) in Heidelberg ergab: alles ganz harmlos, warum das Theater, was wollen Sie eigentlich hier ? ==>> nehmen Sie Bicalutamid. 
> PSA Anfang Dezember war 4,99. Urologe: Im Neuen JAhr beginnen mit 3 -Monatsspritze. Aber vorher nochmal KOntrolle des PSA, denn er  könnte falsch positiv sein wegen soeben durchgemachter Cystits ( unter anderem E. Coli ) mit Antibiose. Abwarten, bis völlig ausgeheilt und dann erneut Kontrolle. Der Urin war jetzt ca 14 Tage klar und ohne Befund, heute morgen wieder trüb mit massenhaft Leukos. Also kein PSA sondern erst mal Resistenzbestimmung. Mein MAnn, ( Arzt, Pessimist) ist überzeugt, dass eine Blasen-Darm-Fistel besteht, wenn das Antibiogramm wieder Coli ergibt.
>  Ausserdem bestehen seit einiger Zeit Dammschmerzen.  Das sind natürlich bis jetzt Spekulationen und es heisst jetzt erst mal: ab zum Urologen.
> Aber ich bin immer gerne im Vorfeld gewappnet. Also: hat jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit Fisteln ? 
> Viele GRüsse
> Gabriele


Fisteln sind zwas selten, kommen aber vor.
Einfacher Test: an einem Tag ca. 200 Gr. Mohnsamen zu sich nehmen - egal wie.
Die Samen sind so klein, dass sie sehr oft durch die Fistel wandern.
Pinkelt Ihr Mann in den nächsten Tagen Mohnkügelchen ist das beweisend!
Ansonsten Blasenspiegelung sinnvoll

----------


## Gabriele

Liebe Mitstreiter und Helfer,

das Jahr ist zwar schon nicht mehr ganz frisch, trotzdem Euch allen die allerbesten  Wünsche für die kommende Zeit.
Bei uns ist es so weiter gegangen:

Erst mal Danke für den Fisteltip, Mohn gegessen, kam aber nicht wieder  raus.
Aufgrund einer sehr schweren erneuten Cystitis, dieses Mal keine Coli sondern Klebsiella pneumoniae, wurde dann zusätzlich zum Antibiogramm eine zytologische Diagnostik durchgeführt und weder verdächtige Zellen noch Darminhaltpartikel gefunden. Also zumindest hinsichtlich einer Fistel tatssächlich Entwarnung.

PSA:

06.12.16    4,99
21.12.16    6,33
05.01.17    8,94
Ab 10.1.17  Bicalutamid 50 mg, 1 x täglich für 10 Tage, dann melden.

PSA 20.1.17   2,58

23.01.17
 Termin in der Urologie, die Schwester soll eine 3-Monatsspritze Zoladex geben. Bicalutamid  noch eine Woche weiter nehmen und dann absetzen.
Da wir davon ausgegangen sind, dass man die Therapie anhand der vorliegenden Befunde diskutieren wird, haben wir sehr ausführlich Hausaufgaben gemacht und die Arbeit von Ralf-Rainer Damm im Vorfeld des Arztbesuchs ganz gründlich durchgearbeitet, bis uns die Zusammenhänge klar waren. ( Super Arbeit !!! Jeder nach ImpactFactors  strebende Wissenschaftler könnte sich mit so eine durchdachten und strukturierten Arbeit glücklich schätzen !!)  

Jetzt sind wir doch etwas verwundert, dass die Hinweise von Prof. Bonkhoff : maximale Homontherapie  ( die sich mit dem Rat von fs- Urologe im Forum  decken ) , auf die wir ausdrücklich beim letzten Arztbesuch Anfang Dezember aufmerksam gemacht haben, gar nicht zur Diskussion stehen.
Die Heidelberger, bei denen wir ja für eine Zweitmeinung waren,  hatten ja ausschliesslich Bicalutamid 150 verordnet und waren auch nicht auf die Bonkhoff-Empfehlung eingegangen.
Dort: Ein brüskes, ungeduldiges  „Nein“ ohne jegliche Erklärung. KAnn man Bonkhoff nicht leidern ?

Wir bitten nun  darum, den Arzt kurz zu sprechen.  Wir erfahren von ihm : Antiandrogene als Dauertherapie ebenso wie  ADT 2 oder ADT 3 entspricht nicht den Gepflogenheiten hier am Klinikum.  Es gibt nie primär  eine ADT 2 oder 3, es gibt IMMER eine ADT 1, und zwar ausschliesslich  ein Analogon, nämlich  Zoladex. Mit einer ADT 2 könne man weiterfahren, wenn die ADT 1 versagt.
Antagonisten, Firmagon, werden nicht eingesetzt, man hat sie m Haus nicht im Repertoire.
Man hat nur mit Zoladex Erfahrung. Unser Einwand: evtl. weniger cardiale NW bei Firmagon : : darüber weiss man nichts.
 Es bringt nichts, irgend etwas diskutieren zu wollen, es gibt weder Zeit noch Interesse.
Und als Kollege ist man ja höflich und pflegeleicht.

Also: wir einigen uns auf die 1 Monatsspritze Zoladex und Termin in 28 Tagen.
Bis dahin geht viel Wasser den Rhein runter und wir können uns bei Euch im Forum schlau machen. Ist es klug, Bicalutamid weg zu lassen ? Was verschenkt man ? Oder verschenkt man nichts ? Immer mit dem Zellbefund im Hinterkopf.
Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo den Urologen, der mit dem Patienten in Ruhe Für und Wider einer Therapie abwägt ? Oder ist er so selten wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ? Sind Urologen primär   eigentlich nur Chirurgen ? Es kann dich einfach nicht wahr sein, dass es in einer Fachabteilung nur eine einzige Therapiestrasse gibt, unabhängig  vom jeweiligen Individualbefund.
JA, jetzt hoffe ich auf Rat von Euch, ich bin so froh, dass ich dieses Forum gefunden habe. Es hätte vieles so viel besser laufen können, wenn ich es schon vor der OP gekannt hätte.
Auf jeden Fall sind schon die ersten leichten  Hitzewallungen da. Immerhin !
Viele GRüsse Euch allen
Gabriele, ziemlich verunsichert

----------


## Gabriele

Der behandelnde Urologe hat eine maximale Androgenblockade, wie von Urologe fs und Prof. Bonkhoff vorgeschlagen,  abgelehnt. 
Leider hat meine Mann sich nicht mit ihm auseinander gesetzt sondern sich friedfertig eine 1-er und 2  3-er Spritzen Zoladex geben lassen. Zoladex also von JAnuar bis einschliesslich Juli.
Ich habe den Kopf in den Sand gestecket und so getan, als  gäbe es kein PCA, Forum, Ärzte, Sorgen oder so. Etwas Dümmeres hätte ich gar nicht tun können.
PSA ging auf 0,04 und und Testo auf 0,5 herunter.
Also wurde Zoladex ausgesetzt.

Die Quittung: während eines Spitalaufenthaltes wegen eines kleinen Herzinfarktes, der gestentet wurde,  wurde mehr oder weniger zufällig ein CT gemacht.
 MAn fand:  dissiminierte osteoblastische WK- Läsionen in allen erfassten Wirbelkörpern, dem Becken und Rippen.

Also haben wir tatsächlich, wie vermutet, verschiedene Entitäten und die Knochenmetastasen sprechen nicht auf Androgenentzug an sondern sind regelrecht losgaloppiert in den wenigen Monaten

Der Onkologe meint noch, es könne auch zwischen dem PET -CT im September 2016 , in dem man ja nur eine einzige LWK-5-Metastase gesehen hat und dem Einsetzen der ADT im JAnuar 2017 geschehen sein. Glaube ich allerdings nicht.
Nun werden wir sehen müssen, wie es weiter geht........

----------


## Gabriele

So ging s weiter: Bei Entlassung aus dem KH wurde Prolia gespritzt, Parathormon auf 200 gestiegen.
Letzte Woche wurde ein Szinti gemacht.
War vor einem Jahr im PSMA Pet nur eine einzige, nicht allzu grosse LWK-Metastase zu sehen gewesen, so sind es jetzt Dutzende, praktisch am gesamten STammskelett, auch in verschiedenen Wirbelkörpern. Die L-5 Metastase, die man im CT schon gesehen hat,  hat sich in Dreiviertel des Wirbelkörpers ausgedehnt.
Der Nuklearmediziner  empfiehlt Xofigo.
Heute Termin beim Onkologen : NSE 40,8. CGA wurde nicht gemacht. Wird als neuroendokrine Entartung gedeutet mit ganz schlechter, kurzer  Prognose.
Mit dem Tumorboard soll besprochen werden, ob Docetaxel oder Carboplatin und ob trotzdem Xofigo. Sandostatin hält man nur für wirksam bei neuroendokronen Primärtumoren, nicht bei neuroendokriner Metastasierung.
Ich habe noch ein bisschen Hoffnung, dass das NSE falsch positiv ist, da mein Mann eine recht lange Zeit Pantozol in hoher Dosierung eingenommen hat, unter der Annahme, seine Schmerzen im rechten Oberbauch könnten durch eine Gastritis oder Ulcus verursacht sein. Jetzt, nachdem auch eine Gastroskopie o.B. war,  wissen wir, es sind Metastasenschmerzen. 
Im Forum habe ich unter "Endokrinologe Tumore "  diesen Bericht von DR. MYers gefunden 


> Bei uns in der Praxis (AIDP), habe ich spezielles Interesse an der Behandlung von neuroendokrinem Prostatakrebs ohne Chemotherapie. Stattdessen gilt meine ganze Aufmerksamkeit der Beobachtung, dass Sandostatin®neuroendokrine Zellen veranlassen könnte, sich zu Prostata-Adenokarzinomzellen zurückzuentwickeln. Laborergebnisse bieten die Möglichkeit, dass eine Sandostatin®-basierte Behandlung bei dieser Form von Prostatakrebs auch wieder die Hormon-Sensitivität herstellen könnte.


Ich werde versuchen, heraus zu finden, ob es dazu Neues gibt. Und den Hinweisen von fs Urologe auf der gleichen Seite nachgehen. 
Kann man biopsieren ? Der Onkologe konnte dazu nichts sagen. Bringen Untersuchungen von zirkulierenden Zellen etwas ? 
Und noch viele, viele weitere Fragen.
Hoffentlich gelingt es uns nach der ganzen, von Anfang an  verkorksten CA_KArriere, dieses Mal die richtige Therapie zu finden. 
Und so noch ein bisschen Zeit zu gewinnen.....
Grüsse Euch allen
Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Gabriele

Das ist eine sehr schwierige Situation, in der wohl vor allem die
Nuklearmedizin einigermassen aussichtsreiche Optionen bietet:

Geht es nur um Knochenmetastasen, ist Alpharadin (Xofigo) die erste Wahl: 
Das ist alpha-strahlendes Radium223, das sich anstelle von Calcium in die 
Knochenmetastasen einbaut und diese von innen heraus zerstrahlt. 
Dabei ist es vollkommen egal, ob die neuroendokrin seien oder nicht.

Auch Myers versuchte, seinen Patienten mit Radionukliden zu helfen:
Mit Octreotid (Sandostatin) als Ligand wird eine Nukleartherapie erreicht, 
die bei vielen Knochenmetastasen kontraindiziert ist, da sie nur mit
den beta-Strahlern Y90 und Lu177 angeboten wird. Mit Yttrium90 wird 
das Knochenmark weit um jede Metastase herum zerstört werden, und
auch mit dem kürzer strahlenden Lutetium177 wird die Schädigung noch
deutlich sein. Spätestens nach wenigen Zyklen wird die Blutbildung stark
beeinträchtigt sein.
Eine absurde Idee von Myers ist, damit den neuroendokrinen Tumor 
wieder zu einem normalen Adenokarzinom zurückbilden zu können.
Sandostatin würde lediglich besser an neuroendokrine Zellen binden 
und vielleicht 'normale' Metastasen unbehelligt lassen, sodass diese
einfach nicht therapiert würden und in den folgenden Tests überwiegen
würden, bis die neuroendokrinen wieder nachgewachsen wären.

Bei Tumoren, die im PSMA-PET gut sichtbar, also PSMA-positiv sind,
läge es viel näher, als Liganden PSMA-617 zu verwenden, genau wie in der euch 
bekannten PSMA-Bildgebung. Der nächste Schritt wäre also ein erneutes PSMA-PET, 
um zu schauen, ob die im Knochenscan gesehenen Läsionen auch PSMA-positiv seien.
Doch auch bei der PSMA-Ligandentherapie von vielen Knochenläsionen gelten 
dieselben Vorbehalte gegenüber den beta-Strahlern Y90 und Lu177. 

_Nur_ von der Uniklinik Heidelberg wird PSMA alternativ auch mit dem alpha-Strahler 
Actinium225 angeboten, das aufgrund seiner extremen Kurzstrahligkeit das 
Knochenmark unbehelligt lässt. Ansprechpartner dort ist Dr. Clemens Kratochwil.
Ein Problem ist allerdings die Toxizität von PSMA auf die Speichel- und Tränendrüsen.
Auch dem PSMA-Liganden ist es egal, ob die Krebszellen 'normal' oder
neuroendokrin seien, was ja zuvor im PSMA-PET schon überprüft wird.

Myers hatte wohl darüber nicht geschrieben, weil es damals weder Alpharadin 
(Xofigo) für Knochenmetastasen gab, noch PSMA-Liganden für Prostatakrebs. 


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## daniela3

liebe Gabriele,
hast du dich auch auf der Seite „myprostate“ umgeschaut? Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich sich dort zu registrieren? Möglicherweise findest du dort Hinweise, Tipps usw..

----------


## Hvielemi

Noch was aus dem Bonkhoff-Bericht in Beitrag #33:




> Somastostatin Rezeptor : neg.


Sandostatin wohl nicht einsetzbar, aber wie schon dargelegt,
ist das ohnehin die falsche Substanz.

Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Liebe Gabriele,

im "Ersten Rat" habe ich im Kapitel 7.11 (ab S. 131) zusammengetragen, was ich über die Behandlung neuroendokriner Prostatakrebs-Tumoren gefunden habe. Vielleicht findet Ihr darin etwas für Euch oder etwas, das Ihr einem Arzt ausdrucken könnte, z. B. diesen ganz aktuellen ASCO-Abstract. Mein Urologe, den ich einmal diesbezüglich befragte, hatte bisher zwei Patienten mit NEPCa-Anteilen. Die hat er umgehend zum Onkologen in der Martini-Klinik Hamburg geschickt.

@ Konrad: Prof. Bonkhoff schrieb hier schon vor Jahren:



> - NE- (Chr-A-positive) Prostatakrebszellen verharren in der GO-Phase des Zellzyklus, in der Tumorzellen üblicherweise gegen Bestrahlung und Zytotoxika resistent sind.
> - NE-Tumorzellen entgehen auch dem programmierten Zelltod. Selbst unter Androgenentzug zeigen nur 0,16 % von NE-Tumorzellen apoptotische Aktivität. Dies zeigt, dass die riesige Mehrheit der  NE-Tumorzellen beim Prostatakrebs eine unsterbliche Zellpopulation darstellt.




Ralf

----------


## LowRoad

> Eine absurde Idee von Myers...


*Konrad,*
ich glaube, Du bist hier irgendwie abgerutscht!?
Myers hat weder absurde Ideen, noch will er seine Patienten mit Octreotid-Radionukliden behandeln! Er hat sich in dunklen Zeiten schon sehr genau darüber informiert, was man tun könnte, wenn die ADT nicht mehr funktioniert. Eine Entwicklung dabei ist die Transformation der androgenabhängigen PCA Tumore in Tumore mit kleinzelligen, Testosteron unabhängigen Eigenschaften. Abrahamson schreibt in [1] bezüglich Somatostatin analogues beispielsweise:




> *Somatostatin analogues*
> Somatostatin analogues have been used with varying success, to treat a number of neuroendocrine tumours (Wynik & Bloom 1991, Öberg 1994). The hormone is a general inhibitor of neuroendocrine hormone secretion, and its long-acting analogues are effective in treating tumour-related syndromes. There is also evidence that, under certain circumstances, somatostatin analogues inhibit neuroendocrine tumour growth, resulting in a decrease in tumour size.
> 
> As somatostatin receptors tend to be expressed by both normal and malignant neuroendocrine cells, somatostatin analogues may be effective in combination with androgen depletion, in treating prostatic carcinomas with neuroendocrine differentiation.


Andere wie Singh, Algotar und Bracamonte [2] wollen kleinzelligen Prostatakrebs ehe mit Chemotherapien zu Leibe rücken:



Nun sind die Zeiten von *Frei und Freireich* längst vorbei und die unabhängigen Freidenker unter den Ärzten längst durch die Leitlinienkeule eingehegt, und auch die klassische Turmoboardmedizin hat heute mehr zu bieten als vor 20 Jahren. Trotzdem ist die Situation für Patienten mit kleinzelligen Prostatatumoren nicht einfach.

Bei Gabriele Mann muss das nicht unbedingt relevant sein, denn eine Erhöhung des NSE Wertes auf etwa den doppelten Normwert halte ich noch nicht für ausreichend um das abschließend beurteilen zu können. Auch die scheinbar schnelle Entwicklung von Knochenmetastasen würde ich erst mal hinterfragen, nämlich wie denn die Vorbefunde durchgeführt wurden? Auch mittels PSMA-PET/CT oder nur klassisch mit Technetium-Knochenszintigramm +/- CT? Sind die Knochenmetastasen blastisch, lytisch oder gemischt? Eine Biopsie könnte helfen die biologischen Eigenschaften aufzuklären. Sollte sich eine kleinzellige, neuroendokrine Entartung bestätigen, wird es ganz schwierig, das ist klar.

--------------------------------------------------------
[1]: Abrahamsson; Neuroendocrine cells in tumour growth of the prostate; Endocrine-Related Cancer (1999) 6 503-519
[2]: Singh, Algotar, Bracamonte; Prostatic Small Cell Carcinoma: Diagnosis and Management; Journal of Cancer Therapy, 2013, 4, 804-810
*[3]:* Medscape; FDA Approves Lanreotide for Neuroendocrine Tumors
*[4]:* Aparicio & Tzelepi; MDCancernetwork; Neuroendocrine (Small-Cell) Carcinomas: Why They Teach Us Essential Lessons About Prostate Cancer; cancernetwork Oct-15-2014

----------


## Gabriele

Letzte Woche wurde ein PET-CT gemacht. Hier ist der Befund

Standard-Ganzkörper-PET/CT mit 153 MBq 68Ga-PSMA vom 13.10.2017

Klinische Angaben/ Fragestellung:
Ossär und lymphatisch metastasiertes, kastrationsresistentes Prostatakarzinom, ED 2007, initial pT3 pN0 cM0, Gleason 7. Restaging.

Technik:
60 bis 75 Minuten p.i. wurden eine PET/CT mit low-dose CT in 40-Zeilen-Technik zur Schwächungskorrektur und anatomischen Korrelation vom Kopf bis subinguinal sowie Spätbilder des Abdomens/Beckens angefertigt. Bild-Rekonstruktionen in drei orthogonalen Raumebenen und computergestützte Bildfusion.

Befund:
Zum Vergleich liegen eine CT Thorax/Abdomen-Untersuchung vom 13.09.2017 sowie eine externe 68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT-Untersuchung vom 13.09.2016 vor.
Kopf/Hals:
Keine vergrösserten oder 68Ga-PSMA-mehrspeichernden Lymphknoten kraniozervikal. Physiologische Anreicherung des Radiopharmazeutikums in den zervikalen Speicheldrüsen. Unauffällige Schilddrüse.
Thorax:
Keine vergrösserten oder 68Ga-PSMA-mehrspeichernden Lymphknoten mediastinal, axillär oder supraklavikulär beidseitig. Geringe, symmetrische, unspezifische 68Ga-PSMA-Anreicherung in den bronchohilären Lymphknoten beidseits. Keine Radiopharmazeutikum-positiven pulmonalen Rundherde oder parenchymalen Konsolidationen in den Lungen. Soweit in nicht inspiratorischer Nativ-CT beurteilbar zur VU 09/2017 grössenkonstanter, subpleuraler Herd im lateralen Unterlappensegment rechts mit 7 mm, und vollständig verkalktes Hamartom mit 14 mm, im apikalen Unterlappensegment rechts, jeweils ohne 68Ga-PSMA-Speicherung. Zusätzlich einzelne verkalkte intrapulmonale Granulome. Bekannte Pleuraverkalkungen.
Abdomen:
Kein Nachweis von suspekten 68Ga-PSMA-Mehrspeicherungen in der Prostataloge.
Der in der CT vom 13.09.2017 bereits vorbeschriebene, ca. 11 mm durchmessende Lymphknoten paraaortal auf Höhe von LWK2/3 ist im kurzfristigen Verlauf grössenkonstant und weist eine diskrete, jedoch fokale 68Ga-PSMA-Aufnahme auf (SUVmax 3.3). Im langfristigen Verlauf seit 09/2016 ist der Lymphknoten neu aufgetreten. Hingegen im Verlauf regrediente 68Ga-PSMA-Speicherung eines vorbeschriebenen Lymphknotens links paramedian prävertebral des LWK5. Die übrigen, intraabdominalen, iliakalen und retroperitonealen Lymphknotenstationen stellen sich unauffällig dar. Umschriebene, sehr kleine und im langfristigen Verlauf konstante 68Ga-PSMA-Speicherungen angrenzend an die V. iliaca interna links, DD vaskulär.
Physiologische 68Ga-PSMA-Akkumulation der Leber, der Milz und kleiner Nebenmilz, des Pankreas, der Nieren, der Nebennieren sowie der ableitenden Harnwege. Keine freie Flüssigkeit. St.n. Cholezystektomie.
Muskuloskelettal:
Im Vergleich zur PET/CT vom 13.09.2016 zahlreiche, neu aufgetretene 68Ga-PSMA-mehrspeichernde, teils osteoblastische Knochenmetastasen, exemplarisch im Humeruskopf rechts (SUVmax 14.2), im BWK11 (SUVmax 16.8) und im SWK1 (SUVmax 22). Zudem deutlich progrediente 68Ga-PSMA-mehrspeichernde Metastase im LWK5.


Beurteilung:
Deutlich progrediente, disseminierte, PSMA-exprimierende, teils osteoblastische Knochenmetastasen, teils CT-morphologisch nicht abgrenzbar.
Im langfristigen Verlauf neu aufgetretene, im kurzfristigen Verlauf grössenkonstante, PSMA-exprimierende LK-Metastase paraaortal auf Höhe LWK 2/3 und regrediente LK-Metastase auf Höhe LWK5; die übrigen, vorbeschriebenen, seinerzeit PSMA-positiven Lymphknoten sind aktuell nicht mehr abgrenzbar.
Kein Nachweis eines Lokalrezidivs bei St.n. Prostatektomie.

Also keine Organmetastasierung. Spricht das nicht gegen neuroendokrin ? 
Aber die Metastasen sind unter Zoladex entstanden. Also doch neuroendokrin ?
Aber der CGA war ebenfalls erhöht. Wert( nicht SEHR hoch )  muss ich nachschauen, stelle es dann später ein.
Parathormon ist wieder gesunken. PHosphatasen o.B.
Normale Phosphatase passt nicht zu neuroendokrin.
Eine liquid Biopsie läuft seit heute in Eppendorf/Berlin. Beckenkammbiopsie für nächste Woche angedacht.
Aber: der Onkologe will jetzt sofort mit Carboplatin/Paclitaxel einsteigen.
Ich habe dabei ein ganz ungutes Gefühl. UNd würde lieber warten, bis die Biopsie da ist. Wo gibt man sie hin ? Prof. Bonkhoff ? Prof. Bojar, Düsseldorf, UKE ? München ? Ich denke, bei den reltiv wenigen neuroendokrinen Tumoren, die es wohl in der Schweiz gibt, ist ein Schweizer normaler Pathologe nicht unbedingt Spezialist für ds neuroendokrine PCA.
UNd macht eine so harte Chemo Sinn ? Wie langes Überlegen kann sie bringen? Sind die NW zumutbar ? 
Ich habe alles zum neuroenddokrinen PCA gelesen, was ich finden konnte, bin eigentllicch gut informiert, abervöllig  ratlos.

Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber die Metastasen sind unter Zoladex entstanden. Also doch neuroendokrin ?



Die Zellen dieser neu sichtbar gewordenen Metastasen sind wohl kastrationsresistent, 
also CRPC, aber ein Hinweis auf neuroendokrine Formen ist das nicht.
Diese Metastasen sind wohl lange vor dem PSMA-PET von 2016 gestreut worden, sind 
aber erst jetzt gross genug um nachgewiesen zu werden.

Carpe diem
Konrad


PS:
Auch wenn ich oben zu Somastotin Quark von mir gegeben haben sollte, 
wofür ich um Entschuldigung bitte, bleibt dies:

----------


## Urologe

Prostatakarzinomwachstum UNTER Hormontherapie ist nur selten neuroendokrin (NSE und CGA gehen oft in die Tausende),
sondern "einfach" nur Kastrationsresistenz der Prostatakarzinomzelle.
Und echte neuroendokrine Tumorzellen sind in der PSMA-PET nicht sichtbar sondern unter Somatostatin-PET

----------


## Gabriele

HAllo, Konrad, Gott sei Dank hast Du immer einen Rat, der einem ein wenig aufbaut, danke an Dich und fs-Urologe.
Heute beim Onkologen-   Er isr sehr fürsorglich, sieht aber ziemlich schwarz.
Will sofort mit Carboplatin/Paclitaxel einsteigen.
 Unser Einwand : Was ist mit Xofigo ? Oder Lutetium ? Und eventuell Enzalutamid dazu, zumal der VA R7 negativ ist, was ja bedeutet, dass E. anspricht,.
Vergibt man sich  mit einer Chemo jetzt sofort nicht Chancen für später  ? 

Hier brauche ich wirklich Rat.
Vielen Dank, Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

> Will sofort mit Carboplatin/Paclitaxel einsteigen.
>  Unser Einwand : Was ist mit Xofigo ? Oder Lutetium ? Und eventuell Enzalutamid dazu, 
> zumal der VA R7 negativ ist, was ja bedeutet, dass E. anspricht.
> Vergibt man sich  mit einer Chemo jetzt sofort nicht Chancen für später?


Nein, Gabriele, es ist nicht 'Gott' zu danken, dass ich immer noch
Antworten schreibe, sondern vor Allem der Nuklearmedizin.


Ich bin nicht den Standard-Weg gegangen, erst Chemo und dann
mal schauen, was es sonst noch gibt, sondern ich habe eigenwillig 
und damals entgegen dem Rat der Onkologie erst die Möglichkeiten
der Nuklearmedizin ausgelotet: 
Vier Zyklen PSMA-RLT, wovon einmal mit Yttrium90 und dreimal
mit Lutetium177, pro Zyklus etwa vier Monate, entgegen dem
ärztlichen Rat, die Therapie alle zwei Monate zu wiederholen.
Die Metastasen in den Lymphknoten sprechen gut an, jene im
Knochen nicht so gut. Da helfe ich mit perkutaner Bestrahlung nach.
Aber das scheint sehr unterschiedlich zu sein von Patient zu Patient. 
Mit Xofigo hab ich keine Erfahrung.

Enzalutamid kann man per sofort versuchen um etwas Zeit zu
gewinnen für den Entscheid, was nach der Hormontherapie komme.
VAR7-negativ bedeutet aber keine Garantie des Ansprechens.

Onkologen sind nun mal primär Chemotherapeuten. Da ist die
Meinung eines Nuklearmediziners gefragt, der auch PSMA-Therapien
anbieten kann, oder eines Tumorboards in dem ein Solcher sitzt.

Eines ist aber so gut wie sicher:
Eine Chemotherapie wirkt früher besser als später. Man vergibt
mit einer Chemo keine Chance für später, zumal auch die 
Nukleartherapien keinesfalls nebenwirkungsfrei sind. 
Ist mal die Blutbildung soweit beeinträchtigt, dass man nicht mehr 
die Kraft für eine Chemo hat, bringt das Aufschieben gar nichts.
 Aber auch umgekehrt kann die Chemo derart schwächen, 
dass eine Nukleartherapie schwierig werden könnte.

Heute also wenig Rat von mir, lediglich dies:
Der Weg zur Nukleartherapie geht nicht über die Onkologie,
sondern über Eigeninitiative. Ich bin nun schon länger als ein Jahr
diesen Weg gegangen, mit Erfolg, wie ich meine und wie auch meine 
Onkologin freudig bestätigt.
Das heisst aber nicht, dass dies der Königsweg für alle sei.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Gabriele

Recht hast Du, Konrad, dass der Dank der Nuklearmedizin gebührt. Blöde Redensart....
So, die Würfel sind gefallen.: Mein MAnn hat sich zu Xtandi und RLT entschlossen, es mit dem Onkologen diskutiert und er  ist einverstanden. Jetzt wird man mit den Nuklearlern noch ausdiskutieren wollen, ob Xofigo wegen der vielen Knochemetastasen oder Lutetium. Basel darf ja Lutetium noch nicht, also muss man sich eine andere Klinik suchen.
Freiburg ? Heidelberg ? Gibt es Gründe, wegen derer Du nach HD gehst, wo doch FR viel näher für Dich wäre ? 
Bad Berka soll sehr viel Erfahrung haben. Braucht man viel Erfahrung oder ist das nur eine vorgefertigte Spritze, die aus der Packung in die Vene kommt und derweilen werden verschiedene Körperteile gekühlt ?
Seit die Entscheidung, jetzt nicht sofort eine Chemo zu beginnen, gefallen ist, können wir wieder besser durchatmen.
Ein ruhiges Wochenende wünscht
Gabriele

----------


## Hvielemi

> Basel darf ja Lutetium noch nicht, also muss man sich eine andere Klinik suchen.
> Freiburg ? Heidelberg ? Gibt es Gründe, wegen derer Du nach HD gehst, wo doch FR viel näher für Dich wäre ?


Ja, in Heidelberg ist der Ursprung der PSMA-Nurleartherapie.
Ich habe mich dort vor 5 Jahren schlau gemacht und ein sehr frühes PSMA-PET
bekommen, später noch eines. Also bin ich dort Stammkunde geblieben.
Weiter bekommt man dort den PSMA_Liganden nicht nur nicht mit Lutetium177, 
sondern auch mit Yttrium90 und Actinium225, wenn es erforderlich sein sollte.
Das gibt es sonst nirgends.
Das KSSG schickt Patienten ausschliesslich nach Heidelberg zur PSMA-RLT,
aber natürlich kann man auch nach Freiburg gehen, denn ...





> Braucht man viel Erfahrung oder ist das nur eine vorgefertigte Spritze,
>  die aus der Packung in die Vene kommt und derweilen werden verschiedene Körperteile gekühlt ?


... die Anwendung ist trivial. Spritze rein und gucken, ob es helfe.

Das ist aber keine Spritze, die aus der Verpackung kommt, sondern es braucht
schon einiges an zig-millionenschwerer Infrastruktur, bis das Zeug in der Vene ist:
Das Problem der Nukleartherapie ist, dass es diese Element nicht natürlich gibt
da sie mit Halbwertszeiten von wenigen Tagen zerfallen. Sie müssen also
für jeden Patienten zeitnah künstlich hergestellt werden.
Lutetium177 wird in Garching bei München in einem Zyklotron hergestellt und per
Gefahrguttransporter am Morgen des Therapietages angeliefert. Actinium225
kann in sehr geringen Mengen in Karlsruhe hergestellt werden, etwas grössere
Mengen könnte das CERN in Genf liefern und auch in den USA gäbe es 
Kernforschugsanlagen als Lieferanten, aber die sind militärisch.
Ist das Zeug in der Klinik, muss es der Nuklearapotheker in abgeschirmten
Retorten mit dem PSMA617-Liganden steril verbinden und dosieren nach Rezpetur.
Dann erst gelangt das nun feritige Medikament auf die Abteilung, wo es dann
völlig unspektakulär gespritzt wird.

Richtig viel Erfahrung hat noch niemand, aber immerhin sind die mittlerweile
gesammelten Daten genug, um endlich eine grosse randomisierte Studie
zu lancieren (Endocyte, Minneapolis). Die soll in drei Jahren abgeschlossen sein, 
und es ist zu befürchten, dass dann Schluss ist mit den Heilversuchen an
Deutschen Kliniken, da diese dann ja gegen das Patent verstossen würden...
Andere Studien sind angedacht in England, mit anderen PSMA-Liganden.
In Deutschland soll das nicht möglich sein, weil die Nuklearbürokratie zu streng sei.

Die noch pingeligeren Nuklearbehörden in Bern verhindern übrigens, dass
PSMA-Lu177 im Claraspital, am USZ oder am KSSG verfügbar sind.
Gehen wir halt nordwärts.

Hvielemi

----------


## Gabriele

Update:
Die Behandlung läuft weiter mit Enzalutamid und Zoladex.
Am 17.1. war die dritte Injektion Xofigo.
Bis auf anhaltende schwere Müdigkeit und Schwitzen halten sich die Nebenwirkungen in Grenzen.
PSA < 0,1, Testo niedrig, HB 116.

*Der gestrige Kontroll PET CT ergab: ( verkürzt )*
Kopf/Hals/Thorax:  
keine mehrspeichernden Lymphknoten
Abdomen:
Neu aufgetretene 68 GA PSMA Mehrspeicherung eines grössenprogredienten aktuell ca. 8 mm ( VU: 4 mm ) durchmessenden Lymphknotens links paraaortal auf Höhe von LWK 2/3 (SUVmax  1,6)
Kein Nachweis von Organmetastasen.
Keine Mehrspeicherung in der Prostataloge.

Muskoloskelettal:
 Teils deutlich progredient 68 GA PSMA mehrspeichernde Knochenmetastasen, exemplarisch im HWK 7 (SUVmax 31,2, vormals 8.0 ), im BWK 3 (SUVmax 14,3, vormals 5,6), sowie im BWK 11(SUVmax 23,5, vormals 16,8.)
teils aber auch regredient, exemplarisch im rechten Humeruskopf (SUVmax 2,4, vormals 14,2  und im SWK 1 (SUVmax 13,4, vormals 22.0 ). Kein Nachweis neu aufgetretener Knochenmetastasen.

Wir werden erst am Dienstag die Bilder mit dem Onkologen besprechen können.
Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee, warum die Metastasen so unterschiedlich ansprechen ? Verschiedene Entitäten ? Doch neuroendokrine Anteile ?

Ich wäre sehr dankbar für die Beurteilung von euch erfahrenen "Kollegen"
Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse
Gabriele

----------

